# removed



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

--mod removed--


----------



## hasbrobot (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll bite, maybe..... I have a maxx and have been considering a nexus.

Why is the door on the right always locked?


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

is this the right section for this?


----------



## hasbrobot (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm sure its not but its not that big a deal. The op wasn't trying to make a deal in this section he was simply seeing if anyone would be interested in something of this like. Maybe the mods can move it to the correct section so as to not kindly annoy folks.

Why is the door on the right always locked?


----------

